# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Marteses per Letra Gjermane!

## Jersey

Pershendetje te gjithve!  Un kam njohur nje vajze polake qe jeton ne Gjermani,dhe kemi planifikuar martesen e cila do behet ne Danimarke per me thjeshte dhe e gjitha kjo per te fituar letrat e perhershme,kjo vajza pranon vec per letra te me ndihmoje pa asnje lloj detyrimi,do doja te dija cfar veshtiresise mund te dalin nga shteti gjerman,ose cfar mund te ndodhe se skam shum pervoje ne gjera te tilla, ju faleminderit!

----------


## Jersey

Flm nese do me ndihmoni

----------


## Jersey

Ju lutem pergjigjuni sepse daten e marteses e kemi lene per javen tjeter,per momentin jetoj ne berlin dhe jam ne rregull me 3-mujorshin si shtetas Shqiptar

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Meqe nuk e ke mbushur 3 mujorshin e lejeqendrimit ne europ atehere shko ne Danimark sa me shpejt te jete e mundur qe te besh celebrimin ne menyre qe te mos te te skadoje afati i lejimit te qendrimit ne europe, pra ne menyre qe te jesh brenda 3 mujorshit te lejuar pa viza.
Pastaj vajza e cila eshte shtetase e ? nuk na e ke treguar,por mendoj se eshte nga Danimarka meqe atje do te behet edhe celebrimi duhet te filloje procedurat e aplikimit per te marre bashkeshortin, ne kete rast ty per te jetuar prane saj. Eshte forma e bashkimit familjar zgjat zakonisht 1-2 muaj nga dita e marrjes se aplikacionit, por me hollesisht dhe cili eshte aplikacioni qe ajo duhet te filloje per ty nga vendi i origjines do ta tregoj mbasi te me tregosh origjinen e pashaportes se saj, pra nenshtetesine e saj.

----------


## Jersey

Flm per pergj,e kam shkruar me siper,vajza eshte polake

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Kur vajza eshte polake perse ateher do te besh nje celebrim ne danimark se po e ngaterron veten pa aresye?
Dicka tjeter qe nuk kuptoj, ti do te marresh dokumenta gjermane apo polonoze apo te ndonje vendi tjeter?.... sepse per te treguar me detaje dua te di se cili eshte qellimi?..i marrjes se ciles pashaporte apo dokumenta te cilit shtet? Nese behet fjale per dokumenta gjermane atehere cfare statusi emigrimi ka vajza polake ne gjermani? Ka ajo nje kontrat pune ne gjermani?..apo nje rezidence te perhershme?

----------


## Jersey

Te me falesh per mungesen ne informacion... Vajza Ka rezidence ne Berlin,kontrate pune gjithashtu,martesa behet ne danimarke per shkakun qe ka me pak pyetje dhe nese do behej ne Gjermani do kishte mundesi te ma refuzonin se per nje periudhe kohe 1 muaj ajo pranoi te martohej me mua dhe sdu qe gjermanet te kapen pas kesaj gjeje,ne danimarke eshte dicka e thjeshte qe e kan bere shum veta perpara meje.....doja te dija me shume procedurat pas martese te detajuara,ju faleminderit per kohen tuaj.

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Jersey kush eshte fakti qe ke ti se e ke njohur vajzen para 1 muaji? Ti mund te thuash se ke 5 vite qe njihesh me te , njs. Mbasi te celebrohesh me vajze ti duhet te shkosh ketu: Einwohnermeldeamt zyre ku te besh regjistrimin. Si procedure ne fakt eshte qe ti duhet te kthehesh ne vendin e origjines,pra ne Shqiperi dhe atje te besh kerkesen per lejeqendrim te perhershem, bashkim familjar me vajzen. Kjo zgjat disa muaj sepse mbas krizes qe krijuam ne Gjermani nuk jane shume miqesor tani, por brenda 6 muajve duhet te te japin nje pergjigje ne mos vizen e lejeqendrimit te perhershem ne Gjermani. Sapo mberrin atje duhet te paraqitesh tek e njejta zyre qe jam munduar ta shkruaj ne gjermanisht gjasmesh  :perqeshje:  dhe te regjistrohesh per tu pajisur me dokumentacionin perkates. Shko pyet tek kjo zyra e regjistrimit te te huajve neser sikur e ke ber martesen dhe degjo cfare do te te kerkojne sepse di qe duhet te kthehesh dhe te fillosh procedurat e bashkimit familjar nga vendi i origjines te cilat zgjasin deri ne 6 muaj.

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Jersey kemi ndryshim plani haha, duke shkruar per shume vende sot jam ber corap  :Mos: , ti nuk ke perse kthehesh mbrapsht, por te lejohet te aplikosh per leje qendrim aty ku je, ja procedura dhe dokumentet qe te duhet:
Shko tek zyra e rregjistrimit: Einwohnermeldeamt
Atje do te kerkosh edhe formen qe duhet te plotesosh per leje qendrim
Me pas shko tek zyra e emigracionit Auslanderamt dhe bashke me formen qe do marresh tek zyra e regjistrimit do te kesh edhe dokumentat e meposhtme:
1. pasaporten
2. dy fotografi per pasaport biometrike
3.certifikat lindjeje dhe certifikat martese
4. karte shendetsore
5.letren e regjistrimit te qendrimit: Anmeldebestatigung
6.evidenca qe tregojne te ardhurat, nje leter nga punedhenesi qe te tregoje se ben dike tek €700/ ne muaj
7.kontrata e qeras
8.certifikat shendetsore qe merret tek cdo doktorr ne gjermani apo ne nje qender shendetsore per €150-75 : Gesundheitsamt
9.certifikate of good conduct ( se si quhet shqip kjo nje Zot e di  :perqeshje:  mbase deshmia e penalitetit? merret tek ambasada apo konsullata Shqiptare atje : Fuhrungszeugnis


 ...edhe u pa puna do hap ndonje zyre informacioni emigrimi online  :perqeshje:  bejme edhe lek e Albo si thua?

----------


## Jersey

Shum flm prej jush,me ndihmuat vertete shume!

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Te lutem asgje, kenaqesia ime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arjanaana

Pershendetje! Me duhet nje info ju lutem! I fejuari im sapo ka mar nje vize pune gjermane dhe duam te bejme bashkim familjar me celebrim por per te shmangur pritjen e gjate ktu ne shqiperi do doja te dija a behet ne danimarke celebrimi dhe ca procedurash ndiqen. Flm nese na ndihmoni!

----------


## Theboss

Prsh kam ber martes ne shqiperi me shtetase polake si ti righistroj ne poloni kush me ndimon flm

----------

